

Does the U.S. House really only work 112 days/year? - iffycan
http://majorityleader.gov/Calendar/

======
sp332
No. Why do you ask?

~~~
iffycan
Their calendar has 112 days highlighted:
[http://majorityleader.gov/Calendar/113thCongressSecondSessio...](http://majorityleader.gov/Calendar/113thCongressSecondSession.pdf)

The other days are "Constituent Days."

Edit: And "Constituent Days" seems to often coincide with or surround
Holidays.

~~~
spikels
Those are simply the days congress is in session. The definition of "work" for
a politician is not so simple. Is meeting with "constituents" (mostly
lobbyists of various kinds) work? What about meeting with staff in DC and the
home office? Meeting other politicians? Government officials? Travel back and
forth to DC? Trips abroad? Talk with press? Various PR events? And of course
probably the biggest single time sink of all: raising money for election
campaigns? I bet they are a lot busier than most working people.

Anyway I doubt there is any relationship between the amount of time the
legislature is in session and actual results. One data point: the Texas
legislature is in "session" only every other year - typically five months -
and they seem to be doing as well as most other states. So I doubt too few
days in session is even in the top 10 things that are wrong with our
legislature.

------
chrisbennet
Do programmers only type 30 minutes a day?

